# Agghhghghaghhghagh



## Fanoxy (Jan 26, 2005)

Ok All of our guys are POINT Guards, but they don't know how to pass to the BIG MAN.

Hinrich is a PG, who plays SG and can't shoot.

Gordon is a SG who can't dribble or play D

Duhon can't Shoot

the Team can't hit FTs or not turn the ball over

AGGHHGHGHAGHHGHAGH
:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

AAGAGGHHAGAGAHAGGHHH!!!

:upset:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*AGHAAAGGGHAHGHAGGGHGGAHHHHHGGAAAAAA!!!!*


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

I could think of at least 2 thread titles that are better than that one!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

AGGHHHGHGHHHHGAHHG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>raptorsrule15</b>!
> I could think of at least 2 thread titles that are better than that one!


what titles?

Aaaghgghgghagghghhah, and Aggghhhgghhgghhaagghhhgagh?


----------



## notbeat (Jul 13, 2002)

I was thinking more along the lines of:

Aaaaarrrrrrrghhhh!

or Yaaaaaaargghhh! (If you've got a little Captain in you)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

aaaaggghgghahhghaghhaghghaghhghaghghaghhahga


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ARTHUR: 
There! Look! 
LAUNCELOT: 
What does it say? 
GALAHAD: 
What language is that? 
ARTHUR: 
Brother Maynard! You are a scholar. 
MAYNARD: 
It's Aramaic! 
GALAHAD: 
Of course! Joseph of Arimathea! 
LAUNCELOT: 
'Course! 
ARTHUR: 
What does it say? 
MAYNARD: 
It reads, 'Here may be found the last words of Joseph of Arimathea. 
He who is valiant and pure of spirit may find the Holy Grail in the Castle of aaaaaagggh'. 
ARTHUR: 
What? 
MAYNARD: 
'...The Castle of aaaaaagggh'. 
BEDEVERE: 
What is that? 
MAYNARD: 
He must have died while carving it. 
LAUNCELOT: 
Oh, come on! 
MAYNARD: 
Well, that's what it says. 
ARTHUR: 
Look, if he was dying, he wouldn't bother to carve 'aaaaaggh'. He'd just say it! 
MAYNARD: 
Well, that's what's carved in the rock! 
GALAHAD: 
Perhaps he was dictating. 
ARTHUR: 
Oh, shut up. Well, does it say anything else? 
MAYNARD: 
No. Just 'aaaaaagggh'. 
LAUNCELOT: 
Aaaauugggh. 
ARTHUR: 
Aaaaaggh. 
BEDEVERE: 
Do you suppose he meant the Camaaaaaargue? 
GALAHAD: 
Where's that? 
BEDEVERE: 
France, I think. 
LAUNCELOT: 
Isn't there a 'Saint Aaauuves' in Cornwall? 
ARTHUR: 
No, that's 'Saint Ives'. 
LAUNCELOT: 
Oh, yes. Saint Iiiiives. 
KNIGHTS: 
Iiiiives. 
BEDEVERE: 
Oooohoohohooo! 
LAUNCELOT: 
No, no. 'Aaaauugggh', at the back of the throat. Aaauugh. 
BEDEVERE: 
N-- no. No, no, no, no. 'Oooooooh', in surprise and alarm. 
LAUNCELOT: 
Oh, you mean sort of a 'aaaah'! 
BEDEVERE: 
Yes, but I-- aaaaaah! 
ARTHUR: 
Oooh! 
GALAHAD: 
My God! 
[dramatic chord] 
[roar] 








MAYNARD: 
It's the legendary Black Beast of Aaauugh! 
[Black Beast of Aaauugh eats BROTHER MAYNARD] 
BEDEVERE: 
That's it! That's it! 
ARTHUR: 
Run away! 
KNIGHTS: 
Run away! 
[roar] 
Run away! Run awaaay! Run awaaaaay! 
[roar] 
Keep running! 
[boom] 
[roar] 
Shh! Shh! Shh! Shh! Shh! Shh! Shh! Shh!... 
BEDEVERE: 
We've lost him. 
[roar] 
KNIGHTS: 
Aagh! 
NARRATOR: 
As the horrendous Black Beast lunged forward, escape for Arthur and his knights seemed hopeless, 
when suddenly, the animator suffered a fatal heart attack. 
ANIMATOR: 
Ulk! 








[thump]
NARRATOR: 
The cartoon peril was no more. The quest for Holy Grail could continue.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> what titles?
> ...


wow, you guys speak fluent Gelf?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I've got to say, everytime I see this thread I giggle a little. It's gotta be one of my favorites. Maybe we should resurrect it after each loss. Sort of a surrogate "season is a wash" thread.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

For those of you who don't think this thread is funny, just think about how hilarious it will be when I bump it in six months.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

ARRRRRRRRRGGGHHH!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> For those of you who don't think this thread is funny, just think about how hilarious it will be when I bump it in six months.


I won't be able to handle it anymore!

AAAAAAARRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>notbeat</b>!
> I was thinking more along the lines of:
> 
> Aaaaarrrrrrrghhhh!
> ...











Are you ready, Kids?


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

Best thread title ever


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, Its pretty funny when you read it...Its even funnier when you keep yelling it at your girlfriend and she doesnt know what your talking about...


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Yeah, Its pretty funny when you read it...Its even funnier when you keep yelling it at your girlfriend and she doesnt know what your talking about...


Dude my older brother works at trader joe's where they have this sailing the seas theme to everything. For example the GM is called the "captain" and the assistant managers are "first mates"...well my brother and these two dudes sit in the back and when the bosses can't see them they yell "Arrrrrrrrgh" over and over again. It's hilarious.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Shes totally ready to have me locked up...she thinks Im nuts. My answer to every question is agghhghghaghhghagh.

Amy: Josh can we go to bed now? Im tired of watching you post on bbb.net.
Josh: Agghhghghaghhghagh!!!!!!!!!!
Amy: What does that mean!!!!!!!!?????
_[pauses and pretends to think]_ 
Josh:Agghhghghaghhghagh!!!!!!!!!!!


:laugh:


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Shes totally ready to have me locked up...she thinks Im nuts. My answer to every question is agghhghghaghhghagh.
> 
> Amy: Josh can we go to bed now? Im tired of watching you post on bbb.net.
> ...


Can you give her a message for me?


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

Tell her I said ....

"Arrrrrrrrrggggggh!!!!"


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Amy: Who the hell is The Gipper?
Josh: Agghhghghaghhghagh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I'm just not ready to let this go yet.

aghagha!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> I'm just not ready to let this go yet.
> 
> aghagha!


I'm almost ready to let one out.

ag


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> ag


Monster: Mmm. AAAg.
Freddy: What is it? What's the matter? Quick, give him the-. Quick, give him the-.
Igor: What? Give him the what? Three syllables. First syllable. Sounds like-
Inga: Head. Sounds like head. Bed? Uh, said?
Igor & Inga: Said.
Igor: Said.
Inga: Said. Second syllable. Little word. This? That? The?
Igor: A? Said a?
Inga: Said a?
Igor: Dirty word. He said a dirty word.
Igor & Inga: Sounds like-
Inga: To give? Give?
Igor: Sedagive. Give him a sedagive.
Inga: Oh, tive. Tive. Sedative.
Igor: On the nosey.



Freddy: Sedagive? SEDAGIVE???


----------



## Fanoxy (Jan 26, 2005)

:yes: bump! :yes:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

AghAghaghahaaggha!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

i let out a ARGRGAHHARGRGHAGHRGA tonite at the UC after that tip in that sent the game to OT.

A small child looked up at me with a frightened expression.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> i let out a ARGRGAHHARGRGHAGHRGA tonite at the UC after that tip in that sent the game to OT.
> 
> A small child looked up at me with a frightened expression.


Bet it was an exciting game to attend. 

I gave my best impression of Andrew Dice Clay with a barrage of curses after that tip-in.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

GAAHGGAHGGHRGGHAGGGGHGGGHHHARRRRGGGRRAAGH

awkdljr23;4u9as;djfaklwej4kasndfaouiwer aggh

LOOOOUD NOOOOISES

i love lamp... i love LAMP

:biggrin:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

AAAAAAAAAAAaaaaggghghgaghagaggaaaaHGAHGAGGGHHHH...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

AAAAaaaaarrrrrghghghghghghghgaaaarrrgghghghghgh

edit: you know it really makes me feel better after such a horrible horrible game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I'm almost ready to let one out.
> 
> ag


^^^


----------



## Fanoxy (Jan 26, 2005)

I want to let out a big ARHAHGHGHGHAHGHAHGHAHGHGHAGH about tonight's game.
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ARHGAhRGAhgaaghAHHGRAhgahAGAHRRHAHGRHHhgahg!!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Agghhghghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghaghhghagh


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ugh.

That's all the effort I can put into expressing my disappointment.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Ugh.
> 
> That's all the effort I can put into expressing my disappointment.


Yep, the last two have been heartbreakers. I love Kirk's defense and effort but when we needed it most, his shooting was horrid. Same with Duhon. I almost felt bad for Ben as it was so obvious he was going to be the only offense we were goinghave the majority of the 4th quarter. The zone defense really took Eddy away. When Ben tried to get others involved, they missed (Duhon's airball 3 from the corner wasn't exactly reminicent of Bobby Hansen).


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

dkg1 said:


> (Duhon's airball 3 from the corner wasn't exactly reminicent of Bobby Hansen).


The rest of the game had Bobby Hansen written all over it. 

AHFHJGHGAHGAGAGHAAGAGAGRRGARRRGGGH!


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

76 **********en free throws arghaargghh, and what the ****?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> The rest of the game had Bobby Hansen written all over it.
> 
> AHFHJGHGAHGAGAGHAAGAGAGRRGARRRGGGH!




Fair enough, Beale. I was talking specifically about the big shot Bobby hit from three point land in the finals. But I get your drift. It wasn't pretty last night.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I was hoping someone would bump this thread after seeing that game last night. I need to let one out:

ARRAGGGGHAHAHAGGGGGHAHRHRAHAHARHAHAHRHAHRHARHGGGAHAHTHTGHGHGAHGHGHG!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bump...

agg


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

gag...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Just caught the Seinfeld episode where Jerry knicks his

jugular and Kramer does a blood transfusion.... at the end

Jerry gets blood from Newman:


Jerry: AGHAGHHAGgagahghHAGHGahagaaghah!!!

Kramer: AAGHGHAHGhgahgahghAGhgaHGAhagaghH!

Newman: aghagaghHAHGagagHAGGAGGHgaagagha!!!!

*Wynn!*: AHGHAHGAHgahgahgahahhhGAGgagaaaA!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Advance release of the cover of the Bulls 2005-6 Media Guide released:
















































Let me add this:

AAAGGGGHHHAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGHHHHHHAAAAGGGHH!!!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Consider the panic button hit...especially since I was at that game last night and had to witness everything firsthand. With that said:

Arrrrrghghghghghghghghghgh!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

we're winning but I want to scream.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

bumped in reaction to Deng's injury news.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Arrrrghghghghghghghghgh!!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

AGGAGAHAggagagagagagag


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

agggagaagagagagagaaggagggaggaggagahgahhaagagaghgahgaghah


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

This is my reaction everytime I see another meaningless thread stickied on the Bulls forum.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

dkg1 said:


> This is my reaction everytime I see another meaningless thread stickied on the Bulls forum.


Second that!

AHGAHGhagagagahgHGAhgahgGHGAHAgagagahHAGHGHHAHGHHHGAHGHAGHAGGH!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> This is my reaction everytime I see another meaningless thread stickied on the Bulls forum.


_thank you!_ it's a little much.


arrrghghgghghghgh *cough* *ahem* gonna have to work on that as it does not come naturally for me, but, that was for deng.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We do have too many stickies. sloth "earned" his. magic number thread will be gone as soon as we clinch, playoff watch will be gone as well. When we resolve this gipper thing, those will disappear. 

I thought the Pacers had a lot but now we top them. :sad:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

AGhagahgaHAGHGagaahgahgagahhhagagahagagag!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*AAHgahgagaHAGHAGHGAhgaaahahahahgagAGAGHAGHAghahaagahghH!*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

exactly.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Agghhghghaghhghagh

@ the market today. When will I get my dream job of working in the Bulls organization.

Resume:
Know statistics at least as well as Dan
I don't like Jamal as much as Ace
I don't know Eddy as well as sloth

Agghhghghaghhghagh

@ The Nocioni suspension, the lack of any conclusive Curry news, and the Deng injury, and at the fact I have to watch the game tonight on tape in the midst of a 60 hour work week.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

such sweet thunder said:


> what titles?
> 
> Aaaghgghgghagghghhah, and Aggghhhgghhgghhaagghhhgagh?


no...ahg


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Damn It Damn It Damn It Damn It Damn It Damn It Damn It

*Aggghghghghhghghhghgghahhghahghaghahghhghaghahahghahghahhghghhh!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

what he said.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I...uh...er...

AGHGHAGHAHGAHGHGAHGAHGHAGHAHGHAGHAHGAGHAHGHAGHGGGHGHGHGAHAHAGHAGH


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)




----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

See above.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Damn It Damn It Damn It Damn It Damn It Damn It Damn It
> 
> *Aggghghghghhghghhghgghahhghahghaghahghhghaghahahghahghahhghghhh!!!!!!!!*


I will only add:

:sigh::heart:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

In honor of tonight:

Aghaghaghghghaghaghghghghghghahgaghaghagah!!!!!!


----------



## Fanoxy (Jan 26, 2005)

I've been away for a while and I saw this post so I had to bump it up again.

*BUMP!* 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Fanoxy (Jan 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Traditionally bumped after losses, but ok.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrgggghhhhh, it took me 5 minutes to figure out how to use the "quick" reply!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I love this thread!

I miss our old buddy *The Gipper!*, to bad he, *Matrix!*, and *Pippenatorade!* never got along.....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Wynn!* style:

*Agghhghghaghhghagh!*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

aaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
ggggggggggggg
hhhhhhhhhhhhh
hhhhhhhhhhhhh
hhhhhhhhhhhhh
hhhhhhhhhhhhh
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aaaaaaaaghhh

Aaaaaaaaghhh

Aaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
ggggggggggggg
hhhhhhhhhhhhh
hhhhhhhhhhhhh
hhhhhhhhhhhhh
hhhhhhhhhhhhh
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

er . . . um . . . AAAHHHHGGGGAAAHHHHGGGAAAAHHHHHGGGGGGGG . . . indeed.

I woke up this morning to the image of Mehmet Okur burying a 25 footer. Its a sickness.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Agghhghghaghhghagh*


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bump.




Arghahgghaghaghrghagarhrrahahahaaha!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Bump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You misspelled "*Agghhghghaghhghagh"

*


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> You misspelled "*Agghhghghaghhghagh"
> 
> *



Hehe. I guess I need to adjust my spellchecker settings.

:biggrin:


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

This should be our slogan for next year!!!!Win or loose its a keeper.I mean after all JIB got the vote this year! :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

just finished watching on the DVR.

Why do we play so stupid?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> just finished watching on the DVR.
> 
> Why do we play so stupid?



This shouldnt be consider valid. Stay on topic, please. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

cot Damn, Stop Playin So Scared. When You Get To The Hole Try Goin Up For The Shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

